# Enceintes pour mon Macbook Pro



## Paulitique (28 Novembre 2007)

Coucou tout le monde,

J'aimerai m'acheter des enceintes pour mon mcbook pro mais je sais pas trop vers quoi me pencher.
J'aimerai des enceintes de qualité car j'écoute essentiellement ma musique via l'ordi. Mais d'un autre côté c'est un ordi portable donc j'aimerai quelquechose de facilement déplaçable !!

Bref, du bon son dans un format petit.
Le prix ? Je sais pas exactement. Pour l'instant je regarde entre 50-100 euros mais vu que je suis assez perdue, je peux pas trop donner de tranches précises !

Merci bcp pour votre aide !

Pauline.


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Novembre 2007)

JBL spyro ou JBL creature II
http://www4.fnac.com/Gai/Comparator.aspx?OrderInSession=0&TTL=260520081338&SID=4cb87bca-80f0-9331-07f0-7e3e9eaa8334&Origin=GOOGLE_Pro_Tech&UID=02EE1C127-3402-B728-8037-322E572A6552&ACTION=ADD&SR=ON&CHKPRID1902074=on&CHKPRID1904324=on&x=37&y=8&CompCode=1


----------



## Paulitique (29 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup ! Je vais regarder ça d'un oeil attentif !


----------



## pikatchou75 (2 Décembre 2007)

salut, je viens d'acheter un macbookpro et je voudrais aussi avoir des enceinte mais compatible avec le tout nouvo ipod nano, tu me recommande quoi coté prix; design et biensur qualité du son ??


----------



## julien51 (3 Décembre 2007)

bah, elles le sont toutes il te suffit de relier ton ipod avec une prise jack adaptée. Si c'est du mini jack, tu trouves des adapteurs minijack/jack  pas chers un peu partout


----------

